# Help with Kenwood KAC 8103D repair



## bhsno174 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post so if this is in the wrong section I apologize. I just got a Kendood amplifier from a friend that was broken but I could use some help. One of the transistors is blown, it its part number is P60NF06FP, the only place I found online that is selling them is from the UK and its pricey, I wanted to know if this item on ebay would be an acceptable replacement

IRFZ34 MOSFET N Channel 60V 30A to 220 Qty 10 New | eBay

because it has the same voltage and amperage rating, or could I just look for any "N-Channel 60V 30A Power MOSFET TO-220FP" transistor and as long as the N channel and voltage and amperage is the same is that all I will need?

Also any suggestions on what might have caused this transistor to blow? I appreciate any help, I would like to spend as little as possible fixing this thing.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

No,those wont work.The ones in the amp have the insulator built in,thats what the Fp means at the end of the number.If you notice the original are all black and there is no metal showing.
Never buy semiconductors from Ebay,most are fakes.I have been ripped of a few times.
Odds are there is something else wrong with the amp.The gate resistors will need replaced and the PWM chip also.
The reason it blew is most likely one of the mosfets in the output stage shorted.It will have to be replaced also.I hate to discourage you because you are showing interest in this but this is not an amp you want to learn on.Kenwoods need a lot of work most of the time and that amp can be bought used for $50-80.Plus it uses SMD's that very tiny compared most other amps that use them so your soldering skills need to be surgical.


----------



## bhsno174 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I usually buy my components from digikey but I didnt know enough about these transistors to search for the right part. Thats why I went to ebay. Thanks for the advice.

I just just noticed that the traces for several of the transistors' middle pins are damaged on the board. I have been testing some of the other components and so far they are all good so maybe those bad traces are the cause of this. But I will keep in mind what you said.

Im an EE student and I got this for a hobby/learning experience so I can put into practice what I learn in school.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

You will need to replace all the mosfets,gate resistors and the 494 IC.You can use IRFZ48's or IR3205's as a sub for the 60n06 but you will have to use mica or rubber insulators under them and get some nylon washers to insulate the screws.If you use these subs you will need to change the gate resistors to 47 ohms.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The "car audio"thread on DiyAudio.com is all about amp repair.Thats where I hang when sometimes when Im not here.


----------

